
Police Are Instigating Violence During the Nationwide Protests - evo_9
https://www.theroot.com/police-prove-point-of-protests-by-instigating-violence-1843797562
======
avmich
How to solve this systemically, so it couldn't repeat? I guess we'd need
details.

~~~
dplarson
This Twitter thread [1] points to research on the subject of reducing police
violence, which I found fairly informative.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/samswey/status/1180655701271732224?s=19](https://twitter.com/samswey/status/1180655701271732224?s=19)

------
tom_mellior
See also this recent post which many people clearly found relevant, but which
a small minority managed to censor by flagging:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23373185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23373185)

